# My husband wants a separation



## vino1998 (Feb 20, 2013)

ong story short... My H and I have been married for 7 years and we have a wonderful 4yr old son. We both have done some things over the years. He wants to separate now. He says he loves me and always will but the spark is just not there anymore. I am willing to do anything to make this marriage work. I love him with all of my heart and soul. 
I just dont know what to do. Do we seprate and how do we get the spark back? We both agree that we have both changed. Please Help!!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What sort of "stuff" have you both done?

A separation without a plan is just one step closer to divorce. It's also a green light (in a lot of cases) for one spouse to begin exploring the single life, assuming they haven't already. So what will you do to try to combat those issues?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vino1998 (Feb 20, 2013)

We have both turned to others for comfort and praises about ourselves. Infedelity was not involved in either case. When I was caught years ago he chose to brush in under the rug and we moved on or at least we thought. He did it recently and I have been pushing to get to the core of our problems. He chose to shut down and try to move on. 

I am trying to get myself together to set some guidelines. I have been working on making myself happy and do what I need to do for myself and our son


----------

